

Google is out executing Apple lately. - Holmes

With the public release of Google Music, the redesign of Gmail and other properties, and the open source release of Android 4.0 Google seems to be out executing Apple lately. Thoughts? Seems like the ship has been righted since Page took over.
======
jhacks
I think Google failed pretty hard with their Galaxy Nexus release.

It could have been right up against the iPhone 4s, but it's still not out in
the US and only came out on the 17th in the UK.

They also have not really marketed it well either. I think they've botched
what could have been a strong release against Apple. However, they fail to
create any real buzz outside those who were already interested to begin with.

For instance, I've gone into countless stores (Verizon, Radio Shack, Bestbuy,
etc.) and no one working has even heard of the phone.

What is with that?

Something that is meant to be a direct competitor with the iPhone... a true
"Google" phone and it's completely unknown?

Yet EVERYONE knows about the iPhone.

Androids are a dime a dozen, even if the Galaxy Nexus isn't.. Yet Google has
failed big time, thus far anyway, at marketing that one.

------
geoffhill
I don't know... Google has been getting a lot of flak for their recent over-
minimalist design choices in the new Google Reader and Gmail. And a lot of
people seem to be impressed with Apple's iCloud web apps (but I can't speak to
them, not having used them).

But Apple loses the execution argument just on Lion's window management alone.

------
bkbleikamp
Open sourcing an operating system as nothing to do with executing well.

Releasing a music product with serious UX issues isn't that impressive.

The Gmail redesign is nice. But not in direct competition to Apple.

